# Four Baby Boys in Louisville, KY



## 3pidemic (Feb 22, 2009)

I posted in the Meet My Rats fourm about the pregnant cast off feeder I took in. I was able to find homes for the mommy and the girls, and the boy and I are keeping a pair of boys. We had a couple people who were interested in the remaining boys, but that feel though. So, I have four, eight week old little black hooded boys that still need to find homes. I figured I'd post here before Craigslist, since I know that the people here love rats and know how to care for them and CL is very hit or miss. 

So, if anyone in the Louisville KY/Southern IN area is looking for some adorable, friendly, very kissy, little boys let me know.


----------

